# MORE EBAY LAUGHS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Found this while searching Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-2075-0-4-0-..._RR_Trains 
I think the User ID says it all


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

ONE THOUSAND FOUR HUNDRED FIFTY DOLLARS SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, that's what I said to my wife as I looked over the auction details. I was told by someone who is alot more savvy than I, that you can beat the Ebay final value fee. If you place something on Ebay to sell, let's say at a ridiculously low fixed price and then place a high enough shipping price on the item to guarantee that you will make what you want for the item. Ebay charges a fee based on the amount your item sold for, which is based solely on the sale price, and not any shipping charges. However, I think this guy not only wants to make a killing, he wants to twist the knife once its in.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I think he just made a typo (forgot the decimal point) when he entered the shipping cost. All his other items have normal shipping costs proportioned to the size of the item. He relisted the LGB switcher here (relisted) with a $14.50 shipping cost.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Jim.

And, if you make a habit of setting shipping costs unreasonably high, eBay will make you discontinue the practice - or worse.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know, it'd be a humdinger of an eye opener is someone looked only at the listing price and clicked in $29.95 and _then_ saw the shipping price!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Two shipping prices one show the $7.50. Later RJD


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The least ebay sellers can do is clean the item up a little.
Wheels show lots of wear and there is some pieces missing.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I have contacted him twice now 1st time he changed the shipping up above. The second time just this morning I advised him he still had the wrong copy down in the Blue description!! Just a mistake he didn't catch I guess in a hurry or sumtin!! Anyways I always try to help a guy if I can!! I have emailed many many times to help a fellow "Evil Bayer" Hah LOL Sometimes they thank you sometimes they don't as in this case so far!! Regal


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 13 Aug 2010 08:54 AM 
I have contacted him twice now 1st time he changed the shipping up above. The second time just this morning I advised him he still had the wrong copy down in the Blue description!! Just a mistake he didn't catch I guess in a hurry or sumtin!! Anyways I always try to help a guy if I can!! *I have emailed many many times to help a fellow "Evil Bayer"* Hah LOL Sometimes they thank you sometimes they don't as in this case so far!! Regal 


*Remember, No Good Deed Goes Unpunished.*


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 12 Aug 2010 09:46 PM 
I agree with Jim.

And, if you make a habit of setting shipping costs unreasonably high, eBay will make you discontinue the practice - or worse.



I've considered that Stan. I don't have the mocksey to do it myself. I enjoy Ebay too much.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 13 Aug 2010 08:54 AM 
I have contacted him twice now 1st time he changed the shipping up above. The second time just this morning I advised him he still had the wrong copy down in the Blue description!! Just a mistake he didn't catch I guess in a hurry or sumtin!! Anyways I always try to help a guy if I can!! I have emailed many many times to help a fellow "Evil Bayer" Hah LOL Sometimes they thank you sometimes they don't as in this case so far!! Regal 
I did it once. I contacted a guy who had a Bachmann car listed as an Accucraft. In so many words he answered and told me to go to **** and mind my own business!
I won't help anyone again.


----------



## Beverstaart (Jun 19, 2008)

Once in a while I contact eBayers who offer an item for much more than some internet retailers will sell it for brand new with warranty. The reactions are mixed (as expected!).

Some professional sellers state that their wholesale cost is higher than the competitor's retail price. We all know that is sometimes true. Then you feel sorry for the guy.


Henk


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But then, as we have said a MILLION times before here, there are others that are more than happy to pay more than new price for used stuff. 

Sold some factory Volvo sevice manuals from Bentley, used copies, for more than new price.....ditto with Volvo hi mileage bages which can be had for....free. 

I have also sold several LGB pieces on eBay and either made money or broke even on all but one of the many items. Cannot say the same for Ari.... branded stuff. 

The best large scale folly that I remember was the infamous GG1 auction, about six years back, anyone else remember that one? Revolved around the ad for the high dollar 1:32 brass GG1 from the 1980s and the model that was given to someone in lieu of back rent. Unfortunately for the seller, his renter gave him an old HO Rivarossi model along with the ad.... Would love to settle a debt that way.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody else watch that LGB 44930 Amtrak boxcar sell for $338.00 last weekend?

LGB 44930

Right now there's a Aristo High Hood SD45 in Guilford paint that's used and bid up to over $700.00!! 

SD45


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to know where all these high bidders are when I sell. Last experience I had I watched a certain LGB item sell for anywhere from $575+ up to $675 for a high. I followed 4 sales this way so I listed my exact same item, the exact same way they did, and I had 145 views with 14 people locking in the item or watchers into their systems!! No bids right up to the last 15 mins. where I quit watching and figured well, I will have to re-list, and a rookie came out of no-where and slammed in a bid for the minimum bid, no other bids, now that's beginners luck eh?!! which was $100 under what i had seen even at a lower and fair price for the item. I didn't lose anything but by the time evil bay and paypal got done with me I think I broke even. I guess you can't even hope for the same bidders on your item as the ones I watched before bidding war at the end in the last 1 minute, and after watching four of these go that way I figured I could at least get the half way mark but no such luck, I figured all the bidders that bid on the other 4 of the same the ones that didn't win would bid on mine, but they didn't, and that is why I call it the "Evil Bay" The buyer was nice and prompt with the payment item shipped he said he wouldn't leave feed back till the item got to him and he gave it a thorough run through. Sat I got an email from him saying the item was really great and EXACTLY as I described!!!! DUH! He got the item for at least $100 less than he should have, but that's the game! I have a 100% positive feedback and always put down exactly what I know is right or wrong with an item, as I want to maintain that rating, I know there are alot of scammers out there of which I have met a page and 1/2 of them and will never do business with again, but honesty is always the best policy. Let's you sleep at night!!! 

Oh and p.s. I ordered online one of those Grist Mills from Lowe's that we have been talking about. They had 2 of em in Cheyenne Wyo. which is about an 1 1/2 from me but I couldn't drive there and back for the $10 shipping they said to ship to me, so I let them send it. They took my money in 10 secs, then waited 4 days to give me a confirmation on that it was shipped. that was two Mondays ago, I called the Lowe's hotline and I had also discovered they had shipped it from N. Carolina????????????? And the lady said I would get it tomorrow and wondered if I wanted to cancel the order and drive over to Cheyenne???????? oh boy, and they charged me sales tax, which I have never been charged for ever on an online order, and she told me it was my sales tax and it wasn't they charged around 7-8% ours is 5% so I also told here that several have shown up damaged, and she told me what to do if mine did show up damaged.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Such is the nature of auctions, in person or on-line. It all depends on who is in "the room" at the time. All it takes to drive the price up is two people who really want the item at the same time. There's a great story in one of my books, about two TV executives from competing networks bidding on the rights to air one of the Superbowls. The loser said later he felt extremely lucky, because the bidding had gone way above what it was worth. So, he was really the winner, after all. 

The reason Lowe's had to charge you sales tax is that they have a "retail presence" in your state. That's the rules, and it is quite common.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had somewhat similar experiences with Ebay. I had an item for sale with a reserve price, which I don't like to do normally, the reserve price that is. Some guy asked me what the reserve was, so I told him. A day or so later he bids the reserve price, and thats where the bidding ended. No one else bid after him, even though the reserve was very fair, and there was still plenty of room above it to get a good deal. Afterward, I began thinking that by someone bidding up the item early, it scared everyone else away. Last time I do a good deed. I have seen items get bid on too early in the past. It drives the price up too quickly. Possibly good for the seller, but not so much for the bidders.


----------

